# Windows 10 Anniversary Update breaks most webcams



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> *This latest problem highlights gaps in the Windows Insider program.*
> 
> The Windows 10 Anniversary Update, aka version 1607, has been found to leave many webcams inoperable. The update prevents the use of webcams in applications such as Skype and Open Broadcaster Software (OBS), along with all manner of custom CCTV programs. Extremely popular hardware, such as Logitech's C920 and C930e cameras, in conjunction even with Microsoft's own Skype, will fail to properly broadcast video.
> 
> ...


Windows 10 Anniversary Update breaks most webcams | Ars Technica


----------

